# UP Armour Yellow, who's right?



## uprrfan (Feb 13, 2010)

I recdently purchased a Walthers Union Pacific 'City' streamliner car. They are advertized as 'correct color'. However, Floquils' Armour Yellow is different, and in my humble opinion, more prototypical. Who has it right?


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

I have built a couple of UP loco's and used Floquil's Yellow and Harbor Mist Gray to paint them, about a year ago I went to do a new unit and ran out of Harbor Mist Gray. I bought a couple of new bottles and to my surprise the Gray is now Green/Gray, It was not even close to the color I have sprayed for years. So back to your question, I'd say the Walthers unit has a very good chance of being right, and Floquil is still green/Gray. If you want some photo's to compair your model against real equipment check out this site. www.rr-fallenflags.org Thousands of photos by railroad and equipment type.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

ever since Testors acquired Floquil the colors have been off.


----------



## uprrfan (Feb 13, 2010)

So... Who makes Armour Yellow, and Harbor Mist Gray correctly? Incidentally, my Testors Armour Yellow matches my older units painted with 'Floquil' (before the acquisition) it appears to be the same. The HM gray is a little different. Food for thought.


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

uprrfan said:


> So... Who makes Armour Yellow, and Harbor Mist Gray correctly? Incidentally, my Testors Armour Yellow matches my older units painted with 'Floquil' (before the acquisition) it appears to be the same. The HM gray is a little different. Food for thought.


years ago acupaint, and Badger still makes railroad paints, Check out Walther's catalog.


----------



## C43GO (Sep 26, 2007)

Scale coat is great stuff. you can find it under weaver models both acrylic and oil based


----------



## stang_crazy (Jan 16, 2005)

If ya wanna be real techy about it you could say all the companys that offer up armor yellow are correct, there is also new up yellow. 

There are actually quite a few different Yellow colors on UP engines. Ive seen actual engines that look almost canary yellow to the ever so popular yellow with the orangeish tint to it.

So really no color is 100% wrong it just depends on era, ect...

Hope that helps


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Y3a said:


> ever since Testors acquired Floquil the colors have been off.


Testors does not own Floquil. They are owned by the same parent company but one does not own the other. They have, as far as I know, had the same parent for ages, so its nothing new.

One model paint company in the past had found their colors had crept away from the standard because they compared the new batch of color to the last batch of color, and not to a master color sample. So as the colors changed very very slightly from batch to batch, it was not noticed until at some point someone compared the current batch to the master sample and noticed a huge change. A 1 percent variation would not be noticable until you add up 100 batches made over a few years, each iwth that 1 percent error.


----------



## Super 7 (Aug 14, 2004)

uprrfan said:


> I recdently purchased a Walthers Union Pacific 'City' streamliner car. They are advertized as 'correct color'. However, Floquils' Armour Yellow is different, and in my humble opinion, more prototypical. Who has it right?


Compared to what? The Armor Yellow, leaf brown and red scheme was introduced with the M 10000 in 1934. The shade has changed many times and quite a bit in the 80 years since then!


----------

